# How does SRAM Apex(on 2011 Roubaix Elite) compare to Shimano 105?



## thebluedog

The new entry level Roubaix Elite's comes with SRAM Apex. I'm only familiar with Shimano groupsets and even there my knowledge is limited. The reviews on Apex seem to be good. Is the SRAM Apex groupset sufficient or would it be better to move up to the Roubaix with Shimano 105? 

Thanks,

H


----------



## dougrocky123

*My take.*

I haven't tried the Apex but I have Rival on one bike and Force/Red on another bike and Shimano on another bike. No big difference between them! Sure they shift differently but in the end they just work. Sram is generally less expensive and lighter than Shimano. The frame is the heart of the bike so get the styly/color/price you want and the group will work fine.


----------



## mikagsd

My only quesiton on the SRAM Apex.....its 11-32. I run an 11-28 and feel spread out on the gears at times and this just makes me wonder what this would be like. Loved Rival on an old Tarmac I had but I have 105 on my current '10 Roubaix w/ SRAM 11-28 on it. I really like the doubletap shifting but at the same time, the 105 has been pretty darn solid over the last year, has about 1200 miles or so on it right now and haven't had a problem. The Rival FD did give me some problems shifting. Couldn't find the sweet spot where it would shift between rings consistently. Never had any issues with the RD.


----------



## BluesDawg

SRAM lists a 12-32 cassette with normal steps up to 24 and then a big jump to 32. Looks like a better solution than the 11-32 with wide steps all the way through the range. 

I have only seen the 12-32 cassette on SRAM's website. Have not seen it actually available anywhere.


----------



## tednugent

SRAM Rival is supposed to be the Shimano 105 competitor

Force <=> Ultegra

Red <=> Dura-Ace

The Apex is new this year as the entry level SRAM.

My only SRAM experience is on my mountain bike, which is an apples to oranges comparison anyway.

SRAM is infecting the road bikes with a MTB type 32T gear (though higher groupsets are usually 34T on MTB's) for climbing, just as Road Bikes is infecting MTB's with 10-speed cassettes...


----------



## darthkarl

I've put in about 100 miles with the Apex on my new Roubaix Elite. So far its preformed fantastic, I'm becoming a big SRAM fanboy. Definitely an improvement over my old Shimano group.


----------



## bruce_bruce

I got a 2011 Roubaix Elite with SRAM Apex and like it a lot. This is my first road bike so sorry I can't do a great comparison the 105 (or much else!) I was riding a mountain bike on both dirt and road the past year.

I *really* like the low gear on the Apex. I ride a lot of hills and was used to having the low gear on my MTB. I test rode a Canondale with the 105. There was a big difference between the low gear on the Apex and 105. I also like the shifters on the Apex.

Of course, so much of this is personal preference so it is best to just try them out.

Bruce


----------



## mikagsd

bruce_bruce said:


> I got a 2011 Roubaix Elite with SRAM Apex and like it a lot. This is my first road bike so sorry I can't do a great comparison the 105 (or much else!) I was riding a mountain bike on both dirt and road the past year.
> 
> I *really* like the low gear on the Apex. I ride a lot of hills and was used to having the low gear on my MTB. I test rode a Canondale with the 105. There was a big difference between the low gear on the Apex and 105. I also like the shifters on the Apex.
> 
> Of course, so much of this is personal preference so it is best to just try them out.
> 
> Bruce


Its prolly cause the 105 is 12-27 and the Apex is 11-32 or 12-32. 5 extra teeth on the ring will make a huge difference as you noted. I noticed a difference going from 27 to 28, can't imagine what's its like going to 32. Hell I might be able to make it to the top of Paris Mtn without stopping having a 32.


----------



## bruce_bruce

mikagsd said:


> Its prolly cause the 105 is 12-27 and the Apex is 11-32 or 12-32. 5 extra teeth on the ring will make a huge difference as you noted. I noticed a difference going from 27 to 28, can't imagine what's its like going to 32. Hell I might be able to make it to the top of Paris Mtn without stopping having a 32.


Yeah, I knew the difference in gearing going in but didn't realize how big a difference it would make in practice. Certainly made the hills I ride on my MTB in low gear doable. I was worried a compact double wouldn't be low enough and didn't want to go to a triple.

It will be interesting to see if others provide a 32 or if it will be considered a "crutch" for less strong riders.

Bruce


----------



## RedAggie03

Sorry for bumping this old thread back up, but it is the exact question I have. I'm looking to buy a new Specialized very soon and I'm in the heated debate of Tiagra > Apex > 105 and where I want to buy...

Do you agree that for the money / quality the order is Tiagra > Apex > 105? I know the shifting is different with the SRAM, but I'm new to road so I will have to learn either way.

here is the comparison I'm doing stuck on...

Secteur Elite Comp vs. Secteur Elite Apex vs. Secteur Comp Compact

I'm honestly leaning towards the *Secteur Elite Apex* (middle bike) for my first road bike, but am I making a mistake for not spending more and getting the 105's? In for a penny in for a dollar kind of thing?

Please help! I'm going to go ride them all soon too because that's obviously a big part too. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedAggie03

Here is my comparison...

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBikeCompare.jsp?scid=1001#/51623,52882,52883


----------



## the_opt

I just sold my 2010 Allez with 105. I rode it about 1500 miles. I just bought a Roubaix Elite with SRAM Apex and have about 200 miles on it. WOW!! I love the Apex. For me personally i was always searching for the right gear with the 105. The Apex with the 11-32 rear had just what i was looking for. Shifts smooth and quick and with the low gear you could climb a tree if you want. So for me i really like the Apex more than the 105. I never had a shifting problem with the 105. It was also very smooth and quick just seemed like the gearing on the Apex suits me better.


----------



## eugenetsang

RedAggie03 said:


> Sorry for bumping this old thread back up, but it is the exact question I have. I'm looking to buy a new Specialized very soon and I'm in the heated debate of Tiagra > Apex > 105 and where I want to buy...



on my old bike, i had the Tiagras. I also had the triple up front... On my current Tarmac, i have the SRAM Apex.. I also live in the North East.. My typical route includes slight climbs and I benefited tremendously with the Apex. I've noticed a huge difference with my new setup. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## RedAggie03

Sounds like a win-win. I'm in Texas and it is really pretty flat here, should I swap to a 11-28 in the rear? I do not think I need the low gearing for hills and I think the smaller gap between gears would be better. Yes?


----------



## eugenetsang

Logically speaking... if you live and ride in a relatively flat terrain, you won't really see the benefits by having bigger gears? I would swap them out for a gear set that benefits your riding condition. I could be wrong, but thats what i would do.


----------



## redlude97

RedAggie03 said:


> Sounds like a win-win. I'm in Texas and it is really pretty flat here, should I swap to a 11-28 in the rear? I do not think I need the low gearing for hills and I think the smaller gap between gears would be better. Yes?


yes, smaller gaps are better, since you live in a flat area and the bike already comes with a compact, I would opt for something like the 11-25 or 11-23 instead


----------



## RedAggie03

ok thanks


----------



## purdyd

RedAggie03 said:


> Here is my comparison...
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBikeCompare.jsp?scid=1001#/51623,52882,52883


I wouldn't get tiagra but wouldn't have a problem with either 105 or apex

In your comparison the 105 equipped bike is a little nicer - only you can decide if the price difference is worth it


----------



## RedAggie03

I ended up buying a Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex and I really like it a lot. I rode a bunch of bikes before making the decision and I really like the way the SRAM shifts. Many of my Shimano buddies are not sure if they would like it, but I'm VERY happy. I like the fact that you can pull the shifter back to the bar. I also like the positive feedback I get - I KNOW it has shifted.


----------

